# My old Dodge on Fri 2/22 storm in R.I.



## PowerRam93 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just a few pics of my 93 Ram playing in the parking lot of the dealership I work at. This was the first time this season I bothered to put the blade on. She could definitely use a little paint and body work this summer, but even at 162,000, runs like a top! Enjoy the pics.


----------



## mreamer (Dec 20, 2004)

Truck still looks good for a 93.


----------



## kattoom125 (Oct 23, 2007)

where about are you in ri i live in lincoln and have accounts in lincoln,central falls,pawtucket,east providence, and north smithfield


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

sweet truck. new paint and a flatbed and she would be show room


----------



## PowerRam93 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Katt, I'm around the Davisville/ Quonset area. I don't have any accounts yet, just my drive and helping out a few neighbors also. I've had the truck for a few years, but just put the plow on last season. I just wanted to try out the rig for a season to make sure everything is working a ok. Maybe next season I can start picking up a few accounts.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

thats a sweet old school dodge, those things are tough sob's. throw some new paint on that and it will look mint.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I have always loved the style of those dodges. I will give you $1,500 for it and I will make it a play truck.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

now thats the perfect truck for car lots short bed reg cab  those old dodges are tanks !!!!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice looking truck.


----------



## kattoom125 (Oct 23, 2007)

PowerRam93;526381 said:


> Hi Katt, I'm around the Davisville/ Quonset area. I don't have any accounts yet, just my drive and helping out a few neighbors also. I've had the truck for a few years, but just put the plow on last season. I just wanted to try out the rig for a season to make sure everything is working a ok. Maybe next season I can start picking up a few accounts.


 maybe you can come up my way next year and help out. i have 4 trucks on the road and have like 65 accounts, and then on top of that we have two trucks on the town of lincoln!!


----------



## PowerRam93 (Feb 22, 2008)

kattoom125;526747 said:


> maybe you can come up my way next year and help out. i have 4 trucks on the road and have like 65 accounts, and then on top of that we have two trucks on the town of lincoln!!


 I'll keep you in mind next year Katt, I wouldn't mind driving to one town to plow, that's easier than driving around to different locations and plowing accounts that are all spread out.


----------

